# Another ridiculous hunting rule Change from FWC



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Got an email from FWC today with approved Rule Changes for 2020-2021 Huunting Season. This one is just ridiculous!!

G*68A-4.0053 Importation and Possession of Carcasses from Species in the Family of Cervidae* – *prohibits importing or possessing whole carcasses* and certain parts thereof of any species in the family Cervidae (deer family)* originating from any place outside of Florida except for de-boned meat; finished taxidermy mounts; antlers; hides; and skulls, skull caps, and teeth if all soft tissue has been removed.* Exempt from these carcass importation and possession limits are white-tailed deer legally harvested from any property in Georgia or Alabama that is bisected by the Florida state line and under the same ownership. This rule replaces requirements as established by Executive Order 19-41. 

Give me an f-in break


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Dang this crap is getting as bad as fishing in the gulf.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I assume the rule is concerning Chronic Wasting disease?


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Ridiculous. We need CWD here right?


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

Heck yes. Then I would have more shots at my big bux I miss!


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

I am kidding of course. 
I hope that they get a handle on it quickly. I do not like the way that it is being done in some states . Diminishing the herds by letting or encouraging hunters to take large quantities of deer. But I do not have the answer either!


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

ST1300rider said:


> Ridiculous. We need CWD here right?


Please show me a single study that documents transmission of CWD from deer carcasses or bones.

I hunt in Alabama, do you see Alabama on this list?

CWD has been detected in captive and free-ranging cervids in
25 states and three Canadian provinces as well as Norway,
Finland and South Korea. North American locations are in:
Colorado, Wyoming, South Dakota, Nebraska, Montana,
Wisconsin, New Mexico, Minnesota, Oklahoma, Illinois, Utah,
New York, West Virginia, Kansas, Michigan, Virginia, Missouri,
North Dakota, Maryland, Iowa, Pennsylvania, Ohio, Mississippi,
Texas, Arkansas, Saskatchewan, Alberta and Quebec.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

I hope it doesn't make it here.


----------



## bowfisher (Jun 28, 2016)

I thought this rule was already in place?


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

bowfisher said:


> I thought this rule was already in place?


No, there were exceptions for GA & AL, where you could download and print a form that let you bring carcasses back from those states. No exception any more.


----------



## OwenM (Sep 11, 2017)

No, there were exceptions for GA & AL, where you could download and print a form that let you bring carcasses back from those states. No exception any more.
[/QUOTE]

Unless I’m reading it wrong, the exemptions for Alabama and Georgia are still in place.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

OwenM said:


> No, there were exceptions for GA & AL, where you could download and print a form that let you bring carcasses back from those states. No exception any more.


Unless I’m reading it wrong, the exemptions for Alabama and Georgia are still in place.
[/QUOTE]


You're reading it wrong: Here's what the NEW law says, " Exempt from these carcass importation and possession limits are white-tailed deer legally harvested f*rom any property in Georgia or Alabama that is bisected by the Florida state line and under the same ownership.* 

ONLY Property in GA or AL that extends into Florida, and is owned by the same person in both States is exempt now.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

How many of y'all are actually killing deer in Alabama or Georgia and driving them into Florida without cleaning them anyways? Only minor inconvenience I can see is having to have skulls euro mounted out of state, or having to cape and cap a deer for a shoulder mount (which is not hard) in the state you killed it in. 

It's not that big of a deal. Quit whining. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Has to be deboned too and can’t bring a caped deer across state lines if brain etc still intact.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

JohnB, First of all, there is NO scientific reason for any restrictions of this type. CWD is spread from physical contact between an infected deer and an uninfected deer. Tell me how a living deer is going to get this disease from a trash bag full of deer hide and bones in a Florida landfill. As posted above, there has never even been a case of CWD in a single deer in either AL or GA. 

This is just another case of Government over-regulation and over-reaction. Skinning and quartering a deer takes me about an hour. Having to debone it adds maybe 2 hours. Not too bad with one deer, but say you kill 2. Now you're spending half the night just to get the deer to where you can drive it home. 

Maybe you should read a little better and think a little more before spouting off.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Who put's their deer bones and hides in the trash?


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

I do. If it's more than 1-2 days before pick-up day, I'll put it in the freezer until I roll the cans to the curb. 

What do you do, dump them on the side of the road like all the other ********?


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

No, actually I deposit the remains in the woods on the back of my place or bury them around my pecan trees, but thank you for calling me a * * * * * ***. If everyone was as civic minded as you and I there would be a lot of LEOs out of a job now wouldn't there?

Just consider that racoons eat deer guts and scraps....racoons also eat deer corn and take a crap around deer feeders while they are doing it. So do crows, possums, foxes, rats, etc. The deer has to be deboned at some point. What does it matter whether it is at the place where it is shot or at the place were it is packaged for the freezer?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Play'N Hooky Too said:


> Who put's their deer bones and hides in the trash?


Weirdos.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Play'N Hooky Too said:


> No, actually I deposit the remains in the woods on the back of my place or bury them around my pecan trees, but thank you for calling me a * * * * * ***. If everyone was as civic minded as you and I there would be a lot of LEOs out of a job now wouldn't there?
> 
> Just consider that racoons eat deer guts and scraps....racoons also eat deer corn and take a crap around deer feeders while they are doing it. So do crows, possums, foxes, rats, etc. The deer has to be deboned at some point. What does it matter whether it is at the place where it is shot or at the place were it is packaged for the freezer?


Once again, there are exactly ZERO documented cases of CWD in AL or GA. There are also ZERO documented cases of CWD being transferred from the remains of a harvested deer to a living deer anywhere in the world- maybe we should mandate masks for all the living deer - that should do it! 

I like to skin and quarter my deer as soon as I can after the kill, and get it in a cooler to soak. Then, when I am ready to process it, and in a clean and comfortable environment, I de-bone it. Since I live in the City, I don't have the option of burying it around my pecan trees or depositing them on the "back 40". The safest, cleanest and most responsible way to dispose of the rest of the remains is to put it in my home trash. 

The entire point of my original post sailed clear over your head - this is an unnecessary and burdensome regulation.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Putting all that good coyote bait in the trash.....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

No offense but if it takes you 3 hours to clean and debone a deer, I can definitely understand why it's taking you so long to understand the point here.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

John B. said:


> No offense but if it takes you 3 hours to clean and debone a deer, I can definitely understand why it's taking you so long to understand the point here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


I debone while hanging. Mucho easier.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

John B. said:


> No offense but if it takes you 3 hours to clean and debone a deer, I can definitely understand why it's taking you so long to understand the point here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


John - If you go back to the Original post, and read very carefully, you ill see what the point is - that this regulation is useless and unnecessary. 

Not that it's anybody's business but I have a bum shoulder that prevents me from working with my arms overhead for more than a few minutes at a time. 

Thanks in advance for your understanding.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Here's the deal. If everyone is worried about getting the deer cleaned and on ice fast then dont drive it from Alabama to Florida. Debone while it hangs, I'm the slowest person to clean a deer. But it takes me an extra 5 minutes to debone while it hangs. Until they outlaw corn feeders and the such, since that's a major way of transmission, it dont really matter. Have yall ever heard the states plans if a deer test positive? Probably not, so to clean a deer in Alabama or Georgia before heading home its not a major inconvenience. If you are worried about getting a deer mounted you need to do 1 of 2 things. Learn how to cape out a deer fully. Really not hard at all, or get ahold of a taxidermist in the area you hunt and get them to do it for a quick fee. The way you keep from transmission of it might be how they have planned right now, but its a start. I enjoy shooting them as much as anyone else. Let a positive case show up and you won't have to worry about bringing a deer home at all. This is almost as bad as listening to girls bitch about antler restrictions and how dumb they are but see the same people in the hutton unit. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Its getting to where I bone most of mine out where they fall..... possums gotta eat too! 

We got some goofy laws here too, doesnt bother me a bit to bone em out, (even though I think its pointless) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Personally for certain dishes I like having the bone in the meat. I cure deer hams with the bone in, I make essentially lamb chops (with deer) obviously with the bone in. It turns into calculating risks. It’s unfortunate, but it is what it is.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Lettheairout mentioned the states plan on what they intend to do if and when a positive case is identified... I believe I was standing right next to him when one of the leading FWC biologists told us... both our jaws dropped in astonishment. 

I'll say this, you do not want them to find CWD in Florida unless you like golf more than you do deer hunting. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Mehh I had something but ehh whatever. lol Guess I will buy a hitch hanger.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> Mehh I had something but ehh whatever. lol Guess I will buy a hitch hanger.


What ya got? No backing up now. Spill the beans 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

I live in FL and own property and hunt in AL. I don't process my own deer and I normally don't even clean my own, just go right to the processor. But, say I did want to just quarter up my deer and bring it back home to FL to process myself or take it to a FL processor, I can't until I debone it. Also, if I kill a buck in AL that I want Micheal Cole to mount, can't bring the caped out deer head back.

This rule is just stupid as hell and I can't believe all of the folks on here defending it...same people that likely want the government to stay out of their business, but are ok with this?? At least with the previous exception I could fill out the form and bring it back. And please, don't tell me how this is for CWD. If it's in AL, then it's already in FL too. You know deer cross state lines, right? Plus not to mention all of the points Ed has made about how there is not even any proof that this is a way for it to spread.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Unless they have an officer sitting at every entrance into Florida. Just bring your deer back. Tell them how you know more then the biologist and you don't care. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

John B. said:


> How many of y'all are actually killing deer in Alabama or Georgia and driving them into Florida without cleaning them anyways? Only minor inconvenience I can see is having to have skulls euro mounted out of state, or having to cape and cap a deer for a shoulder mount (which is not hard) in the state you killed it in.
> 
> It's not that big of a deal. Quit whining.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


I hunt in MS about a 6 hours drive from home. I typically pack my deer in a cooler and let it drain for a couple of days at least before I take it to a processor. I'm not skilled at deboning so like this year when I killed a Doe the last morning of my hunt I skinned and gut it and packed it in the cooler planning to take it to a processor in SE MS so going back and getting the meat wouldn't be such a drive. Turns out that processor was booked out for the next week and wouldn't take my deer in, I had no choice but to bring it hear locally to process. In future I'm going to try and locate several processors in MS closer to me to bring my deer to but there doesn't seem to be a lot of processors in SE MS. 

You might be an expert at deboning but this stupid law is making it a pain in the ass for those of us that hunt out state and aren't experts at deboning a deer. I've done it the way I do it for 20+ years but I'll either learn to debone or find more processors that might be able to take my deer in. Either way it's just another stupid rule by politicians making hunting less appealing. What we should all be worried about is how this is going to affect future hunters ability to hunt at all.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I just got off the phone with Hank Jr..... 

I called him to recommended that he consider revising his old song "_A Country Boy Can Survive_" to make it more in line with modern standards. I suggested that he revise the line in the song that says "_...we can skin a buck and run a trot line.._" to include the phrase "..._unless we have to debone it, then we're f..ked...._" or something like that. The exact alliteration of course I told him I would leave to his discretion.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

69Viking said:


> I hunt in MS about a 6 hours drive from home. I typically pack my deer in a cooler and let it drain for a couple of days at least before I take it to a processor. I'm not skilled at deboning so like this year when I killed a Doe the last morning of my hunt I skinned and gut it and packed it in the cooler planning to take it to a processor in SE MS so going back and getting the meat wouldn't be such a drive. Turns out that processor was booked out for the next week and wouldn't take my deer in, I had no choice but to bring it hear locally to process. In future I'm going to try and locate several processors in MS closer to me to bring my deer to but there doesn't seem to be a lot of processors in SE MS.
> 
> You might be an expert at deboning but this stupid law is making it a pain in the ass for those of us that hunt out state and aren't experts at deboning a deer. I've done it the way I do it for 20+ years but I'll either learn to debone or find more processors that might be able to take my deer in. Either way it's just another stupid rule by politicians making hunting less appealing. What we should all be worried about is how this is going to affect future hunters ability to hunt at all.


Quick tip on deboneing. No I'm not an expert but I learned how to debone because I dont like bone sour. Turns out if you can eat a bone in pork chop or t bone steak you are half way there. For the ham, I myself just stick the tip of my knife right against the bone and just trace out the bone. Flip the ham upside down to do this. Literally will take you 2 minutes on each ham. Shoulders are the same. Flip upside down and just trace out the leg bone. The neck meat I cut off while its hanging. Then you can lay the ham out. It has 3 cuts of meat to it. Pretty much can just run your hand down each seam and pull them apart. Cut the gland out as well. It will be self explanatory when you look at it. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Here yall go

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Play'N Hooky Too said:


> Who put's their deer bones and hides in the trash?


Nobody, ******** around here just dump them on the side of the road. 
Santa Rosa County used to have a reward system if you reported a ******* dumping 
deer guts on the side of the road, but not sure they do it anymore, the fund probably got 
bankrupt form all the reports.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

You guys crack me up especially you Chickenbone with your likes! I know everyone here is fine up standing law abiding citizens. Yeah we’re dealing with real sharp biologists when their plan is to kill all the deer, smart folks. 

Here’s my opinion for you. I don’t want to clean much less debone any deer I shoot. Call me a pussy because of that I really don’t care. I don’t live my life based on Hank Jr. songs, when was the last time you think he actually cleaned and deboned a deer?!? I’ll just let the guy processing my deer do it from start to finish. I also don’t just blast every 2 year old deer that walks in front of me so maybe if I was doing that I would clean my own to save money too.

We should just go ahead and shut the state borders down because of COVID also. Maybe the deer with cwd will obey the state line law too.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Alabama has actually had a zero-tolerance out of state deer ban in place for the last 4 years or so. A couple of years ago there were several high profile cases where they arrested people bringing in deer carcasses from Mississippi and Tennessee. I ain't saying I agree with it. Especially since my family owns land in Mississippi where I do all of my deer hunting. But just like the fact that to hunt on my own land in MS I have to buy an out of state license and also have to buy a special deer permit because I'm out of state, I have to chalk it up to the cost of hunting. When I get tired of it I'll find me another hobby.

I also process my own ever since the last time I took one to the processor and got back about 30 lbs of ground meat that was 20% fat and tasted like the deer had been gut shot and left in the back of someone's truck for a week.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

lettheairout said:


> What ya got? No backing up now. Spill the beans
> 
> Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


It's not worth arguing it anymore. The government will do what the government wants to do.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I kill em in Bama and if its late, they go in the bed and come home to Fl. Most the time, whats not eaten or mounted goes in the ECUA or Adams can, leg bones hanging out and all. Guess Ill be posting up my florabama deer next year......

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## grif (Jun 7, 2021)

John B. said:


> No offense but if it takes you 3 hours to clean and debone a deer, I can definitely understand why it's taking you so long to understand the point here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


its not about the debone i do that to save money at the meat processor.
FWC CWD laws is to target taxidermy small business.
.CWD has been around for over 30 yrs not one state that has the problem is out of the hunting sales nore is there deer wiped out.
fwc law forbids hunter that kill a Buck out of state that has no CWD in that state that if the hunter wants the head to be mounted at a florida taxidermy bussiness to cape out the deer head that's what the taxidermists dose ,must saw out antlers and remove brain membrane, peeled out of skull and all meat to be removed from skin before you enter back into Florida with it.They know very few hunters can and will do
they dont want them taxidermy here no more. Florida taxidermist relyes on out of state deer work for there income. you cut that off and the will vanish
first it was all dog hunters were outlaws got to shut them down
next all taxidermist are outlaws got to shut the down.
next ????
you see its a few that make up this bs and are playing both sides of there mouths.

IF THEY WERE REALLY CONCERN they would have issued you a perment to take to a license taxidermist.
there he or she could bag it and tag it and the can come by to collect and test it that way they would have info and quick way to track cwd
that's not what they are about .
there next move is to have all taxidermist register and buy the business licenses from them the FWC.
ITS ABOUT MONITORING THE TAXIDERMY BUSHINESS...

somebody needs to alert the Governor


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I have no problem caping and scull capping the deer I shoot out of state. It's not hard, and ands about 20 minutes to the process. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## grif (Jun 7, 2021)

PensacolaEd said:


> Got an email from FWC today with approved Rule Changes for 2020-2021 Huunting Season. This one is just ridiculous!!
> 
> G*68A-4.0053 Importation and Possession of Carcasses from Species in the Family of Cervidae* – *prohibits importing or possessing whole carcasses* and certain parts thereof of any species in the family Cervidae (deer family)* originating from any place outside of Florida except for de-boned meat; finished taxidermy mounts; antlers; hides; and skulls, skull caps, and teeth if all soft tissue has been removed.* Exempt from these carcass importation and possession limits are white-tailed deer legally harvested from any property in Georgia or Alabama that is bisected by the Florida state line and under the same ownership. This rule replaces requirements as established by Executive Order 19-41.
> 
> Give me an f-in break


there target is to put a end to the small taxidermy business in florida


----------



## grif (Jun 7, 2021)

ST1300rider said:


> Ridiculous. We need CWD here right?


so its been here for over 30 year and this is now so bad you punish the states that do not have cwd???? 
no its not pretty its really mad cow
and it is under control 
none of the states that have cwd deer population is wipe from this 
there hunting is thriving
.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Xanax is legal. Go get yourself a prescription. If it a reputable taxi that you are using. They require a copy of your kill permit. So they are already getting info for the state. Go see them and they will teach you how to do it pretty quick. Saves them a ton of storage space and time caping one. If you are going to partake in the sport 9f hunting, you owe it to yourself to learn how to process the entire deer. And if a taxi. Is relying on all out of state kills to stay open he aint gonna last long anyways. I guess if you are just over the state line you would bring the head and everything attached. But any distance over an hour your gonna cape it out all the way anyway. So the theory that they are targeting small buisness is crap. I guess next they will target the meat processing place. Or better yet fwc is going to open the only taxi businesses. Great first 3 posts. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Taxidermy is the Devil's work and must be stopped!!!


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I’ve closed my small taxidermy business because of the lack of the hunter that’s willing to call their deer in. I used to do a great European taxidermy business, but now with all the regs and folks not willing to follow the law I’ve stopped.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

huntnflorida said:


> I’ve closed my small taxidermy business because of the lack of the hunter that’s willing to call their deer in. I used to do a great European taxidermy business, but now with all the regs and folks not willing to follow the law I’ve stopped.


So did fwc cost you your buisness or did piece of shit poachers cost you your buisness 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

lettheairout said:


> So did fwc cost you your buisness or did piece of shit poachers cost you your buisness
> 
> Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


The headaches of both really... It wasn’t my job to be enforcing the law and asking for licenses and call in numbers was a pain especially for those who “didn’t know” or likely didn’t have a license. I didn’t want catch a charge because an asshole lied to me. With all the CWD laws and importing carcass’ and such added even more headaches. I don’t want any trouble or drama in my life so I threw in the towel.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

huntnflorida said:


> The headaches of both really... It wasn’t my job to be enforcing the law and asking for licenses and call in numbers was a pain especially for those who “didn’t know” or likely didn’t have a license. I didn’t want catch a charge because an asshole lied to me. With all the CWD laws and importing carcass’ and such added even more headaches. I don’t want any trouble or drama in my life so I threw in the towel.


Couldn't have had them sign like a release of liability form? Would something like that have worked?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> Couldn't have had them sign like a release of liability form? Would something like that have worked?


Nope. Game violations are cited by possession. All deer must have a harvest number, regardless of who killed it. The person in possession will be cited if they can not provide a harvest number. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

I got this email from FWC today.

Alert: CWD detected in Alabama

Chronic wasting disease or CWD was recently detected in a hunter-harvested deer in northwestern Alabama, making it the 28th state where CWD has been documented. *It’s the first time CWD has been detected in a state that borders Florida.* CWD, which is a brain and central nervous system disease that is always fatal to members of the deer family, has not been detected in Florida.

The FWC asks people who plan to hunt deer, elk, moose, caribou or other members of the deer family outside of Florida to be vigilant in helping reduce the risk of CWD spreading into Florida. An important step is to be aware of and follow the rules that prohibit importing or possessing whole carcasses or high-risk parts of all species of the deer family originating from any place outside of Florida.

Under the new rules, which took effect July 2021, people may only import into Florida:


De-boned meat
Finished taxidermy mounts
Clean hides and antlers
Skulls, skull caps and teeth if all soft tissue has been removed
The only exception to this rule is deer harvested from a property in Georgia or Alabama that is bisected by the Florida state line AND under the same ownership may be imported into Florida. For more information about the new rules, see this infographic and video.

These rule changes continue the FWC’s work to protect Florida’s deer populations from CWD spreading into the state.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

This thread didn’t age well.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> This thread didn’t age well.


But, but, but...

tHeRe'S nEvEr bEeN a CaSe oF cWd iN aLaBaMa reeeeeeeeee

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

John B. said:


> But, but, but...
> 
> tHeRe'S nEvEr bEeN a CaSe oF cWd iN aLaBaMa reeeeeeeeee
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


I ain't skeered.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Overpopulation feeders/corn piles. Superspreaders oh and high fence importers


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

We don't use the term "superspreaders" in 2022 anymore.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


> We don't use the term "superspreaders" in 2022 anymore.


Help me out I'm getting older can't keep up with the f-- book super stars. lol Not you I have seen your not on the shit either.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

What amazes me is how they are going about it. EVERY state has tried the culling of the herd it has never worked. You can't get rid of CWD. The prions exist in the soil, can't be killed by heat, and when other animals/birds feed on a CWD infected deer it spreads through feces. When soil, that is broken with prions in it, gets transported from one area to another because equipment is never cleaned off (select cut plantations, clear cutting, etc) it spreads. States fail to recognize that it takes years for CWD to even develop in cervidae animals but hey lets go ahead and kill the heck out of them because well it just "feels" like the right thing to do.

The fact that CWD has been known for over 50 years, hasn't had a detriment on whitetails, mule deer, elk etc should say something. Not to mention the amount of animals that go untested every year, then these animals are processed in public facilities and ate by millions of people every year but there has yet to be a case of CWD transferred to humans.... Lets get real, state governments are just making it more of a pain in the ass to hunt. CWD is the COVID of the cervidae world. I said what I said. lol


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Did they prove the CWD was driven across state lines as a carcass and then I guess other deer nibbled on it because that’s completely normal deer behavior or did it simply swim/walk across from Tennessee? Either way, kill every deer within a 15 mile radius is another brilliant regulation.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> What amazes me is how they are going about it. EVERY state has tried the culling of the herd it has never worked. You can't get rid of CWD. The prions exist in the soil, can't be killed by heat, and when other animals/birds feed on a CWD infected deer it spreads through feces. When soil, that is broken with prions in it, gets transported from one area to another because equipment is never cleaned off (select cut plantations, clear cutting, etc) it spreads. States fail to recognize that it takes years for CWD to even develop in cervidae animals but hey lets go ahead and kill the heck out of them because well it just "feels" like the right thing to do.
> 
> The fact that CWD has been known for over 50 years, hasn't had a detriment on whitetails, mule deer, elk etc should say something. Not to mention the amount of animals that go untested every year, then these animals are processed in public facilities and ate by millions of people every year but there has yet to be a case of CWD transferred to humans.... Lets get real, state governments are just making it more of a pain in the ass to hunt. CWD is the COVID of the cervidae world. I said what I said. lol


I


boomshakalaka said:


> Did they prove the CWD was driven across state lines as a carcass and then I guess other deer nibbled on it because that’s completely normal deer behavior or did it simply swim/walk across from Tennessee? Either way, kill every deer within a 15 mile radius is another brilliant regulation.


If it's the same thing as black tongue its been in Al for over 20 years. Our deer got it in Knoxville Al back then and all the carcesses would be around the creeks and ponds it went up the river and killed a lot I mean a lot of deer. They have come back.And have not heard or seen it since. mabe there it something to herd immunity. lol


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

John B. said:


> But, but, but...
> 
> tHeRe'S nEvEr bEeN a CaSe oF cWd iN aLaBaMa reeeeeeeeee
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


So now there had been a single case in Alabama...barely. One deer swam across the Tennessee River, nearly 400 miles away from NW Florida. The point of my original post remains relevant and unchanged. One deer that crossed into Alabama, just ONE, is not a valid justification for these rules hundreds of miles away. Still never been a single documented case of transmission of the disease from a carcass, and this law is still as useless as Mask mandates or your President.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

PensacolaEd said:


> So now there had been a single case in Alabama...barely. One deer swam across the Tennessee River, nearly 400 miles away from NW Florida. The point of my original post remains relevant and unchanged. One deer that crossed into Alabama, just ONE, is not a valid justification for these rules hundreds of miles away. Still never been a single documented case of transmission of the disease from a carcass, and this law is still as useless as Mask mandates or your President.


Of all the things screwed up with this country, I find it hilarious that cleaning a deer where you kill it is the one thing you choose to get bent out of shape about. Quit being fucking lazy and buy a cooler and a knife and clean your deer and stfu. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

John B. said:


> Of all the things screwed up with this country, I find it hilarious that cleaning a deer where you kill it is the one thing you choose to get bent out of shape about. Quit being fucking lazy and buy a cooler and a knife and clean your deer and stfu.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


I don't pay much attention to him but it's still a pain in the ass especially if you hunt just across the border. Prime example is one goes to hunt the public in Alabama, right across the state line. You shoot a buck in the evening, want to do a European mount, you legally can't unless you get the brain matter out ALONG with the lining in the brain cavity. Which is a pain in the ass to get out. It took me hours to properly clean the skull of my bull elk. Not to mention if you want to do a shoulder mount the time it takes to properly do one in the field alone, caping the deer out to the nose, around the antlers, cutting skull cap etc. It's a pain in the ass and the fines that are associated with getting caught because one didn't do it properly is unreal.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> I don't pay much attention to him but it's still a pain in the ass especially if you hunt just across the border. Prime example is one goes to hunt the public in Alabama, right across the state line. You shoot a buck in the evening, want to do a European mount, you legally can't unless you get the brain matter out ALONG with the lining in the brain cavity. Which is a pain in the ass to get out. It took me hours to properly clean the skull of my bull elk. Not to mention if you want to do a shoulder mount the time it takes to properly do one in the field alone, caping the deer out to the nose, around the antlers, cutting skull cap etc. It's a pain in the ass and the fines that are associated with getting caught because one didn't do it properly is unreal.


There are an infinite amount of anecdotes that are equally or more of a pain in the rear. Managing at a state level will always be impossible.


----------



## Shmelton (May 19, 2020)

Tonneau Covers, and a FL deer tag will do many of you bitchy women wonders. My family has land in AL, and I live in GA. We have the same law. A little out of the box thinking, or a few YouTube videos will do you Panhandle Cracker’s some good, lol. All seriousness, what the gooberment doesn’t know don’t hurt them. If FL Possum Cops are anything like GA’s there is one per county, so rd blocks won’t happen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> I don't pay much attention to him but it's still a pain in the ass especially if you hunt just across the border. Prime example is one goes to hunt the public in Alabama, right across the state line. You shoot a buck in the evening, want to do a European mount, you legally can't unless you get the brain matter out ALONG with the lining in the brain cavity. Which is a pain in the ass to get out. It took me hours to properly clean the skull of my bull elk. Not to mention if you want to do a shoulder mount the time it takes to properly do one in the field alone, caping the deer out to the nose, around the antlers, cutting skull cap etc. It's a pain in the ass and the fines that are associated with getting caught because one didn't do it properly is unreal.


What is the fine for getting caught? Just curious...


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

John B. said:


> Of all the things screwed up with this country, I find it hilarious that cleaning a deer where you kill it is the one thing you choose to get bent out of shape about. Quit being fucking lazy and buy a cooler and a knife and clean your deer and stfu.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


What I get bent out of shape about is Jack wads that think they have all the answers but don't even understand the questions. 

Have somebody with a brain stem read this whole thread to you very slowly so you can maybe grasp it.

And GFY.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

LOL John’s just a damn bully. He’s mad cause he couldn’t stay in NYC.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

PensacolaEd said:


> What I get bent out of shape about is Jack wads that think they have all the answers but don't even understand the questions.
> 
> Have somebody with a brain stem read this whole thread to you very slowly so you can maybe grasp it.
> 
> And GFY.


Have you got the answers? How much time have you spent talking to biologist about the issue? How pissed are you going to be when they shut down hunting in an area you hunt? How pissed are you going to be when they tell you no more feeders of any kind? To help keep that from happening faster then what it is. You just gotta follow a few easy steps. Does it suck n take more time? Yeah it does. There is way to to killing animals then just pulling the trigger and dropping it off at a processor. Everyone needs to learn to cape out a deer. Start with a rabbit or something. Cape out a doe. It really isn't that hard. Hell if people aint deboneing their meat before putting it in the cooler. They are true dumbasses. It literally takes 5 more minutes to debone a deer. And keeps from getting bone sour. To cape 1 all the way does that some time. But it really isn't that difficult . If you don't like the rules take your ball and go home and skip stones you will always win there n go by your own rules 
And yall can gfy will stfu
Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Awhite08 said:


> What is the fine for getting caught? Just curious...


A guy I know got one close to $100,000 and took roughly 6 months to fight it in court and found not guilty. He got this all because the road he has to take home has him crossing the state line for a stretch of one mile. I think the state of Mississippi it is in the range of $2,000-$5,000 but I haven't seen in the Florida statute where the fine amount has been defined.



Shmelton said:


> Tonneau Covers, and a FL deer tag will do many of you bitchy women wonders. My family has land in AL, and I live in GA. We have the same law. A little out of the box thinking, or a few YouTube videos will do you Panhandle Cracker’s some good, lol. All seriousness, what the gooberment doesn’t know don’t hurt them. If FL Possum Cops are anything like GA’s there is one per county, so rd blocks won’t happen.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not when there's checkpoints at the state line.....


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm all for protecting the deer herd but out of the 28 states that have done all the measures for CWD nothing has worked. Culling, bait banning, etc. If we take a look at Kentucky the years that they have the highest CWD cases is generally the years that follow droughts. From the reports I have read it's believed that cwd exists heavily in stagnant water which explains why the rise in infected deer is the following year to two years of a drought. I just don't buy all these severe measures. If CWD was that bad why are states having an increase in deer/elk populations? Why are herds not being wiped out by the disease? How come no one has contracted the disease? The list of questions I have goes on and on to something that makes zero sense to the measures each state takes.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

lettheairout said:


> Hell if people aint deboneing their meat before putting it in the cooler. They are true dumbasses. It literally takes 5 more minutes to debone a deer.


I would have guessed it at 20 minutes to debone, because I have never timed it, until recently(on accident). 

I shot a doe two weeks ago at 10am on the dot. Gathered my things and my son went and dragged the thing to the road. loaded in the ranger and drove back to camp(about 2.5 miles), cleaned the deer and deboned on the gambrel. washed off and checked the phone.......10:38. Granted the doe maybe weighed 75lbs but i was shocked how quick everything actually was when looking at the time.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> Why are herds not being wiped out by the disease? How come no one has contracted the disease?


I thought I read it was a two year cycle from infection to death. That would mean the deer still go through (2) rut/fawning seasons.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Walton County said:


> I thought I read it was a two year cycle from infection to death. That would mean the deer still go through (2) rut/fawning seasons.


I was referring to when the disease develops. It generally takes around a year and a half to two years for CWD to actually fully develop. Well at least from the studies I have read from Mississippi State.

CWD website
"The overall duration of CWD infection (time from exposure to end-stage clinical disease) has been difficult to determine in natural cases because the time of exposure is unknown. In experimental settings, minimum incubation (time from exposure to onset of clinical disease) was about 15 months and mean time from oral infection to death was about 23 months in mule deer. The incubation period ranged from 12-34 months in orally infected elk. The maximum disease course is unknown, but can exceed 25 months in experimentally infected deer and 34 months in elk. The youngest animal diagnosed with clinical CWD was 17 months old at death, suggesting 16-17 months may be the minimum natural incubation period. Clinically normal fawns as young as 5-6 months have tested positive for CWD. It is unknown when an animal may become infectious to other animals (Williams and Miller, 2002). "


----------



## Shmelton (May 19, 2020)

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> A guy I know got one close to $100,000 and took roughly 6 months to fight it in court and found not guilty. He got this all because the road he has to take home has him crossing the state line for a stretch of one mile. I think the state of Mississippi it is in the range of $2,000-$5,000 but I haven't seen in the Florida statute where the fine amount has been defined.
> 
> 
> Not when there's checkpoints at the state line.....


Have you ever been through a check point? I travel, hunt, and fish in 7-10 different states on a yearly basis. I drive a truck that looks like a hunters truck. I always have a Tonneau cover over my bed, and I have never hit a check point, or pulled over by a Possum Cop. I have had one come into my hunting camp in Cash AR, and ask to see the ducks that we killed, but never been thru a GW road block.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> I'm all for protecting the deer herd but out of the 28 states that have done all the measures for CWD nothing has worked. Culling, bait banning, etc. If we take a look at Kentucky the years that they have the highest CWD cases is generally the years that follow droughts. From the reports I have read it's believed that cwd exists heavily in stagnant water which explains why the rise in infected deer is the following year to two years of a drought. I just don't buy all these severe measures. If CWD was that bad why are states having an increase in deer/elk populations? Why are herds not being wiped out by the disease? How come no one has contracted the disease? The list of questions I have goes on and on to something that makes zero sense to the measures each state takes.


Ehd is very prevalent after a drought. I wish the southern states would talk to the western states about the handling of cwd. But until then all we can do is follow the rules in place and hope it doesn't show up locally. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

lettheairout said:


> Ehd is very prevalent after a drought. I wish the southern states would talk to the western states about the handling of cwd. But until then all we can do is follow the rules in place and hope it doesn't show up locally.
> 
> Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


Yep but I will bitch about it lol. I also think EHD poses more of a threat to the deer herd than CWD does.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> Yep but I will bitch about it lol. I also think EHD poses more of a threat to the deer herd than CWD does.


Lol. I agree. Ehd can wipe out an entire heard in less than a year. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I lost track. How many googans we got here that can't debone their own deer?


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Its getting to where the more I do it, the more I prefer to debone em where they lay. 


NWTF is a SHAM! Change my mind!


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Shmelton said:


> Have you ever been through a check point? I travel, hunt, and fish in 7-10 different states on a yearly basis. I drive a truck that looks like a hunters truck. I always have a Tonneau cover over my bed, and I have never hit a check point, or pulled over by a Possum Cop. I have had one come into my hunting camp in Cash AR, and ask to see the ducks that we killed, but never been thru a GW road block.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually yes I have, Alabama/Florida border conducted by Alabama game wardens.... Also in 2019, when coming home from my elk hunt, FWC was waiting at the state line. Pulled over the guy in front of me thay had elk antlers visible.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

delta dooler said:


> Its getting to where the more I do it, the more I prefer to debone em where they lay.
> 
> 
> NWTF is a SHAM! Change my mind!


I need to start doing that. Want to do some out West hunts and I'm spoiled by bringing them back on a tractor and hoisting them up.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> Have you got the answers? How much time have you spent talking to biologist about the issue? How pissed are you going to be when they shut down hunting in an area you hunt? How pissed are you going to be when they tell you no more feeders of any kind? To help keep that from happening faster then what it is. You just gotta follow a few easy steps. Does it suck n take more time? Yeah it does. There is way to to killing animals then just pulling the trigger and dropping it off at a processor. Everyone needs to learn to cape out a deer. Start with a rabbit or something. Cape out a doe. It really isn't that hard. Hell if people aint deboneing their meat before putting it in the cooler. They are true dumbasses. It literally takes 5 more minutes to debone a deer. And keeps from getting bone sour. To cape 1 all the way does that some time. But it really isn't that difficult . If you don't like the rules take your ball and go home and skip stones you will always win there n go by your own rules
> And yall can gfy will stfu
> Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


Except I DO debone my own deer, and I do my own processing. And I also cape out my own deer if I'm fortunate enough to kill one I want to mount. I have also de-boned, caped and proiccessed elk and axis deer. I ran a trap line for years as a kid, and was skinning and tanning squirrels, chipmunks, muskrats, mink before I was in High School. 

You, also missed the entire point - my grievance is the Government forcing these additional rules that do NOTHING to slow or stop the spread of disease, under the pretense of trying to look like they are doing "something" - kind of like all the azz-clowns proposing "common sense" gun control. Y'all should learn to read more, and judge less.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

What about us googans who just don't want to debone deer? Can I get on your list, pretty please? Honestly it doesn't really affect me much, I hunt in AL and take my deer to a processor in AL and if I'm going to get it mounted, it goes to a taxi in AL. So all this does is cause FL businesses to lose out. 

I'm with PcolaEd on the reason to complain about it though, it does absolutely nothing to actually address the problem. They just see what other states are doing and copy their useless programs b/c all the people who love more regulation would then be the ones doing the bitching about them not having more regulations. It's a lot like mask and vaccine mandates actually...


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

If they were really serious about stopping the spread, they would eliminate feeders, and salt blocks, and anything else that caused them to come into close contact or to swap spit. Of course that would have a devastating effect on hunting participation (and the possum police budget) since it's not much fun sitting around waiting for a deer to randomly wander through a 5-acre hunting lease if you're not able to bait'em in.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

If they were serious about "hunting", they would ban feeders. Might as well fence them deer in and call it free range in the big pen.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

PensacolaEd said:


> Except I DO debone my own deer, and I do my own processing. And I also cape out my own deer if I'm fortunate enough to kill one I want to mount. I have also de-boned, caped and proiccessed elk and axis deer. I ran a trap line for years as a kid, and was skinning and tanning squirrels, chipmunks, muskrats, mink before I was in High School.
> 
> You, also missed the entire point - my grievance is the Government forcing these additional rules that do NOTHING to slow or stop the spread of disease, under the pretense of trying to look like they are doing "something" - kind of like all the azz-clowns proposing "common sense" gun control. Y'all should learn to read more, and judge less.


More government, more government. Blah blah blah. Unfortunately the government has to step in because, as we have learned over many generations, people are stupid and can't control themselves. Take a look way back at the Buffalo, no government intervene and their would be no Buffalo today, flounder back in the 60s n 70s. Old fucks were killing 100 a day. Again government had to regulate because they couldn't. And you hear " back in my day we used to kill 100 a night, just not the same anymore, pollution got em" no no yall killed them all. Now we finally got some back n government had to step in again to save them. Look at our precious deer. Almost gone back in the 70s n early 80s. Again government had to step in because "common denominator" old fucks again killed almost all of them . Skip to present day. Old fucks are the 1st to bitch about "more government" but the old fucks have caused it. Now something like cdw and government had to step in again to try and contain its spread. I wish they would ban all feeders and minerals and food plots. Go back to actual hunting instead of sitting. So Unfortunately more government is needed because people are idiots and can't control themselves. Yeah its an inconvenience to have to clean the deer all the way before crossing state lines. But you gotta clean it when you get home anyway. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Some truth to that...My dad (87 yo), has lived in rural Alabama his whole life. He's told me numerous times about how he'd never seen a deer until he was in his 30's. Supposedly there was some "disease" that killed them all off. 

He doesn't know why the game warden is out harassing people just trying to hunt...."_Use to, you could just do what you wanted. You didn't have to worry about no game warden mess'n with you. You could hunt deer all year long if you wanted to, just like the Indians_."


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Mississippi’s approach seems to be having some what of a positive effect on CWD numbers. 

Regular testing statewide is happening, seen it 1st hand at a south east WMA a couple weeks ago where a biologists was pulling lymph nodes from deer at check station. 

Below is link to Mississippi CWD info. 









MDWFP - CWD Management Zones







www.mdwfp.com





My thought on Feeders..... ban em! Even if it wasnt disease spreading related, Id still say “ban feeders”. 

Several Ms Counties already have banned feeders/salt licks/man made mineral sites. 











NWTF is a SHAM! Change my mind!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Play'N Hooky Too said:


> Some truth to that...My dad (87 yo), has lived in rural Alabama his whole life. He's told me numerous times about how he'd never seen a deer until he was in his 30's. Supposedly there was some "disease" that killed them all off.
> 
> He doesn't know why the game warden is out harassing people just trying to hunt...."_Use to, you could just do what you wanted. You didn't have to worry about no game warden mess'n with you. You could hunt deer all year long if you wanted to, just like the Indians_."


Yeah. Lead poisoning. Lol

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

John B. said:


> Yeah. Lead poisoning. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


I was thinking “my ass is hungry” did a number on em! 


NWTF is a SHAM! Change my mind!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

For what it's worth I support a ban on baiting as well. Not much sporting about a grown man Shooting a deer over a corn pile. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

John B. said:


> For what it's worth I support a ban on baiting as well. Not much sporting about a grown man Shooting a deer over a corn pile.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


I spread it out at least 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)




----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

John B. said:


> For what it's worth I support a ban on baiting as well. Not much sporting about a grown man Shooting a deer over a corn pile.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


This is what I propose.

You can only hold one states hunting license and you can only qualify in the state you have residency. 

No more hunting outside your home state.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Outside9 said:


> This is what I propose.
> 
> You can only hold one states hunting license and you can only qualify in the state you have residency.
> 
> ...


Well. Um. Hmm. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

ya'll beginning to sound like democraps, wanting to take my rights away. Not the feeders, but where I can hunt


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> This is what I propose.
> 
> You can only hold one states hunting license and you can only qualify in the state you have residency.
> 
> ...


RIP to all your pet deer on JRB if that's the case 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

John B. said:


> RIP to all your pet deer on JRB if that's the case
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Speaking of, my buddy Kenny shot a fine 6pt just north of your place about 1000 yards Monday morning. I'll send you a pic tomorrow. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------

